# Lake Traverse



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Considering its a border water, I'm not entirely sure. Usually, at least with rivers, the regulations are fairly liberal. However, don't take my word for it. I'd say the best bet would be to contact one of the Game and Fish organizations of the three bordering states (N.D., S.D., or Minn. preferably the state you are from or fishing closest to) If you can't get a straight answer from them, contact the Army Corp. of Engineers since they regulate it. Good luck :beer:


----------

